# Guide me through this



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm the dumbest person alive. I am a big advocate of each spouse being in charge of their own finances etc. and have always trusted that no matter what, my husband wouldn't be a total jerk. I failed at the first and was wrong about the second. I've been a stay at home mom for about 2 years. No money of my own. I work freelance and bring in less than 10k. This year a little more. We are broke, I use that money and every penny before and after to pay bills. We live in an expensive city and his salary basically barely covers hills and necessities. We don't go out, splurge, etc. he wants out. I want out. He had an EA and I think a PA but he won't admit. I have no idea how to go about figuring out finances, taxes, taking my name off things? Etc. any guidance would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I would start by looking for community and government financial services. Debt counselling agencies might be able to point you in the right direction. Start getting your financial information together. Understand how much money goes where every month. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Make being financially educated a priority! This includes how to manage your finances and also to increase your income.
There is a wealth of information available online. One good place is Amazon's Kindle store. You will be amazed at the books you can download onto your computer for next to nothing or even for free.
Resolve to become a master of your finances and it will give you freedom and remove a lot of your fears of being able to live the life you really want to live.


----------



## ChknNoodleSoup (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

